# Kaley Cuoco - 'The Big Bang Theory' Promoshoot 2011 by Adam Olszewski x8



## brian69 (23 Feb. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (24 Feb. 2017)

Tolle Aufnahmen!


----------



## Punisher (24 Feb. 2017)

rattenscharf


----------



## MtotheG (27 Feb. 2017)

Danke für die Bilder von "Penny"


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Feb. 2017)

Danke für Kaley


----------



## ghdayspc (18 März 2017)

Thanks for the pix


----------



## Blackstarr1 (23 Sep. 2017)

Sehr nice!


----------



## kristallrk (14 Okt. 2017)

Thank you!


----------

